# Outside stove



## onthelake (May 17, 2004)

The wife and I are looking at a 2002 Trailer which includes the outside stove option. The stove however has quite a bit of rust, which to me indicates maybe a door seal leak, has anyone had a similar experience? Any suggestions on what to look for would be greatly appreciated. What has your experience been with the Outback line? The floor in the slides my 37 Jayco rotted out in 3 years. Just say NO to Jayco. action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, great bunch of people here.

My outside stove doesn't leak but it does get condensation inside which would explain the rust you saw.

Check all of the sealants around the exterior (including the roof if you can) and look closely inside the coach for any water damage, especially around the exterior storage doors and windows. I had the dealer install rain gutters over all of my exterior doors and they don't leak at all. Leaking storage doors seem to be one of the biggest troubles on the earlier outbacks as well as an occasional window leak.

Good luck and keep us posted









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My outdoor stove has a large gap on top. I can see most of the upper seal with the door closed. The lock does not even hold the door shut, as it is too far from the jamb. No rust...yet.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have a lot of rust in mine and according to my dealer a total new stove assembly has been approved for warrenty replacement and is on order. Not only did I have a poor seal on the stove door, but I also had an issue with the gutter above the awning. When the gutter was installed they used two pieces and put the joint right above the stove. The joint had a gap that was not sealed very well and when it rained, the water would run under the awning down the side of the camper and right into the stove.

Looking forward to a new stove.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

DC...my gutter is the same, but runs down the window on mine. Yes...that's the window leaking water into my trailer.









I'm going to seal up that gutter if the dealer don't. I'm still awaiting the managers call on my leaks...


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

The top of my stove rusted. I got keystone to replace under warranty. The said it was condensation and drilled several holes to allow it to get some air while shut. We will see if it works.

I also got several gutters installed over the outside compartments.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

No rust yet, however we have only had our TT for 5 weeks now. I also checked to see if there were tiny holes drilled in the door...our TT has the little drain holes in every storage door. Their are some pics on this site.

Thor


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else out there has a black outside stove? I notice most are white and wondering if this is new to correct the rust problem?
Rob


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Aren't the outside stoves black if you have all black appliances? I just figured when Keystone went to black appliances in 2004 that the outside stove would be included in that switch. Maybe there were some left over white outside stoves when the black appliances were being used.

I have black applicances, and a black stove. It also looks nothing like the square wind protector side panel stove in the 2004 brochure. My outdoor black stove has curved side protectors, with one oval and one round burner.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Black appliances? I have a 04 with white appliances, stoves and micro too. As I recall the build date for mine was in October 03.


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Mines the same as Y-Guy's 2004, white appliances inside and white cooktop outside,no rust yet!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Black outside stove & black inside on the appliances. Built in 2/2004. We have the Jasmine color scheme, if that matters.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

we have a black out side stove and black inside appliances. built 4/2004..25RSS

Kim


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

White stove, no rust, but the seal around the stove keeps getting "baked" shut by the sun. I 've tried lubricating but it does not help. Same seals on the other doors but no problem. Any suggestions?
Wood


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I have black applicances, and a black stove. It also looks nothing like the square wind protector side panel stove in the 2004 brochure. My outdoor black stove has curved side protectors, with one oval and one round burner.


Ditto with ours.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Ours are white inside and out and no rust yet.

Thor


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Our 04 28RSS was built in Nov 03, it has black appliances inside including an oven and a black outside stove with one round and one oval burner. Go figure







Just a little rust on the hinge, but it cleaned right up.

Tom


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Just a thought. To remove the condensation you need ventilation.
What if you cut a hole in the back of the cook area for air flow?
While you are at it why not throw some speakers in? Not sure how to run the wires from the stereo to get under the counter.

Snowman


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

I have a hole in mine...it came that way....its approx 1 inch round and it on the top inside of the cabinet.....on the inside its under the kitchen sink...

Kim
25RSS Made April 2004


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Same hole as Kim's.
All white appliances inside and out. Black burner grates.

Manufactured September 2003.

No rust anywhere.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Snowman,

I was thinking about the speaker addition myself, but thought it would be wasted on the low end radio that comes installed. I will probably wait until I upgrade the radio, most likely with an car stereo unit.

Tim


----------

